# Steering problem



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Brass hammer to tap the top of the tapered stem, and loosen the corrosion weld.
Torch to heat the metal core of the wheel and loosen the corrosion weld.
Gear puller

You did remember to loosen the nut? Right?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if you put the heat to it and its plastic you can kiss it goodbye , just the same though the plastic ones are cheap $$$ . i would try a gear puller and soak it with penetrating oil. if that doesnt do it then cut it


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

i have tried the tapping, the penatrating oil, everything but the heat, which i dont have access to.


Alex


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Go to Home Depot and get a plumbers torch...propane/butane.....$20


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

What area would i heat up with the heat?


Alex


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The core of the wheel


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

well nothing seemed to work so i decided to just go ahead and cut it, it took about 15 secs and now i am on my way to the parts store to get the new helm, thanks for all the tips guys.


Alex


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Improvise...adapt...overcome!

More than one way to skin a cat. Glad to see you got it off. 

-T


----------

